# delete



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

delete


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

15 weeks is a great age. Enjoy!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Good Job you're both doing!!! Keep up the great work. Millie sounds like a super puppy. Did we get pics yet??


----------



## violetmd (Aug 7, 2020)

Delete


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

He beautiful Millie from the kennel where I am getting mine !
Good job Violet and Millie.
Other peoples mismanagement of their dogs when you are trying to work with your own is soooo frustrating!


----------

